

"Box Sync 3.4.20 got confused and deleted [thousands of files]" - isthistypical

This is partially to vent, but also to seek advice.  &quot;Box Sync 3.4.20 got confused and deleted [thousands of files]&quot; is a quote from Box Support after we lost thousands of files. It&#x27;s caused tremendous cost to the business. Am I right to believe this is unacceptable and indicates Box should be replaced. Is DropBox any better?
======
taspeotis
_It 's caused tremendous cost to the business_

Presumably you guys didn't have backups? If so, why not? Section 14 of Box's
terms indicate IN ALL CAPS SO IT MUST BE IMPORTANT that they offer no warranty
that the software will work in any capacity, or even be secure.

[https://www.box.com/static/html/terms.html](https://www.box.com/static/html/terms.html)

~~~
isthistypical
We had backups. The cost was the lost productivity during the time taken to
restore from backups, the direct cost for IT Support to do so and the per
megabyte cost to download the restored files from box.

